# finishing stone recommendation please 5-8k



## crockerculinary (Sep 9, 2019)

hey folks. thanks in advance for any assistance. 

so i am looking for a high grit finishing stone, in the 5-8k range, but have very little experience with them. i am satisfied with my sharpening, but am looking to get that screaming edge that i lack in my current regimen.

i am super happy with my current stones, all chosera- 400-800-3000, and for actual utility i have no issues. in the past i have felt no need to go higher, but recently i have been enjoying “chasing sharp” and would like to go higher, but the chosera 5k seems to get mixed reviews, is pretty expensive, and isnt that big of a step up from my 3k. there is also the 10k, but that just seems silly.

i guess i prefer splash and go, but i wouldn’t mind a soaker if thats the best choice. 

so there we are. what would all you experienced sharpening wizards currently recommend i try? 

thanks


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2019)

I havent personally used one but these seem to have a good reputation.
https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/sharpening/products/morihei-hishiboshi-whetstone-6000-hi
also splash and go

Really enjoyed the soaker Geshin 6k. Great feedback, creamy and fast.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ishi-fine-stones/products/gesshin-6000s-stone

at the moment I use a dirt cheap Rika 5k and Arashiyama. Theyre totally fine too.

You might want to consider jumping into Jnats. First Jnat purchase I made was an Oouchi from JKI
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/shiage-toishi-fine-stones/products/oouchi-large

As a Jnat noob I found them pretty easy to use.


----------



## Ochazuke (Sep 9, 2019)

I recently bought the splash and go 6k from JKI. It’s one of my go-to’s now!

The kitayama 8k is my fav finisher though. Very different stones, but both really good.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2019)

Ochazuke said:


> I recently bought the splash and go 6k from JKI. It’s one of my go-to’s now!
> 
> The kitayama 8k is my fav finisher though. Very different stones, but both really good.


Yeah, that splash and go leaves bright edge and pretty contrast and is harder but doesnt cut quite as fast. The soaker is all about sharpening the edge which is why I like it more. Totally depends what youre looking for in a stone.

Personally I have scuffed up ugly knives with thinning marks all over the place. I primarily like stones that feel good and cut fast and leave a great edge.


----------



## Ivang (Sep 9, 2019)

How about a snow white, i have the same chosera set up at home, and i used to have a snow white, it worked perfect after the chos. i dont go up that high, so i sold it a while ago. but if i were to buy a high grit synth, i would spring for that one or a kitayama/takenoko 8k


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 9, 2019)

Rika. It’s so nice to use that I look for reasons to get that thing out of my toilet.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 9, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I havent personally used one but these seem to have a good reputation.
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/sharpening/products/morihei-hishiboshi-whetstone-6000-hi
> also splash and go



+1 This is my go to!! Finish like an 8k, but a little bit toothier than Arashiyama 6K.


----------



## inferno (Sep 9, 2019)

gokumyo 20k!!

lol just kidding.

the 6k hc glass is really nice imo.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2019)

zizirex said:


> +1 This is my go to!! Finish like an 8k, but a little bit toothier than Arashiyama 6K.


Tell me more.


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 10, 2019)

I can't speak on the 6000 specifically, but the morihei 4000 stone is one of the best finishers for kitchen knives i've used, the feel of the stone is superb. If your looking for something high grit I would advise a Arashiyama 6k or one of the Morihei stones (JKI 6k maybe great too, although I have not used it personally). They'll feel very different than the choseras you have currently.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 10, 2019)

I might have to buy morihei 3k,4k and 6k and test them all out.


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 10, 2019)

I can also vouch for the Morihei karasu 9k. It is a steal at the price for such a high grit stone. It also cuts very quickly and polishes nicely if your looking for the kasumi thing.


----------



## crockerculinary (Sep 10, 2019)

thank you for all the responses so far, lots of recommendations, not a lot of consensus! guess i have some research ahead.


----------



## Matus (Sep 10, 2019)

If you want a finer edge than 3k and want to try something different, then consider getting some nice Suita. Ideally Ohira, but those cost arm and leg today as prices have exploded. Nice natural finishers for reasonable price keep popping up on BST regularly.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 10, 2019)

Alder26 said:


> I can't speak on the 6000 specifically, but the morihei 4000 stone is one of the best finishers for kitchen knives i've used, the feel of the stone is superb. If your looking for something high grit I would advise a Arashiyama 6k or one of the Morihei stones (JKI 6k maybe great too, although I have not used it personally). They'll feel very different than the choseras you have currently.


Hi, How is the edge toothiness or fineness? is it finer than Chosera 3k? it is kinda on my wishlist... because I love the 6K and 500


Alder26 said:


> I can also vouch for the Morihei karasu 9k. It is a steal at the price for such a high grit stone. It also cuts very quickly and polishes nicely if your looking for the kasumi thing.


9K is nice but it's very hard stone though, it cuts fast but feedback is a bit weird. It leaves a nice mirror polish and you could play with the slurry using Nagura or the slurry from the stone itself to develop different finishes.


----------



## kayman67 (Sep 10, 2019)

Well, that screaming edge might be different things for different people.

Do you strop?


----------



## galvaude (Sep 10, 2019)

I use almost the same stones as you but 1k instead of 800 and my favorite stone for when I want more than the NP 3k is the Naniwa Super Stone 5000. It is ridiculousy soft but I just use it with edge trailing strokes, it feels very nice for that. Beware is loads up like crazy for any grinding/ back and forth scrubbing but for actual apex finishing it is awesome after the NP 3k. IME it is quite finer than most 5k.

I follow you on instagram and we have a very similar technique with the edge leading strokes to deburr and all.... anyway the super stone 5000 is my go to for next level sharpness if I want more than the Pro 3000.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 16, 2019)

Ivang said:


> How about a snow white, i have the same chosera set up at home, and i used to have a snow white, it worked perfect after the chos. i dont go up that high, so i sold it a while ago. but if i were to buy a high grit synth, i would spring for that one or a kitayama/takenoko 8k


The Naniwa 8k Junpaku 'Snow-white' quickly delivers a smooth edge with remarkable bite. You feel the burr remnants crumbling.


----------



## Alder26 (Sep 16, 2019)

zizirex said:


> Hi, How is the edge toothiness or fineness? is it finer than Chosera 3k? it is kinda on my wishlist... because I love the 6K and 500
> I can speak on how it compares to the chosera, but I would say that it feels more refined than most 3k's i've used by a bit but it has really good bite!
> 9K is nice but it's very hard stone though, it cuts fast but feedback is a bit weird. It leaves a nice mirror polish and you could play with the slurry using Nagura or the slurry from the stone itself to develop different finishes.


I would say that the morihei 4k is noticeably more refined than the 3k's i've used, but I can't speak to the chosera specifically. The 4k has spectacular bite to the finish!
I would also agree about the feedback on the 9k being a little unusual , still a great finisher in my book!


----------



## slickmamba (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm on the kitayama 8k train, but have heard good things about the gesshin 6k and arashiyama 6k


----------



## crockerculinary (Sep 16, 2019)

thank you everybody. i am reading and following along, but dont have much bandwidth to respond properly. some good suggestions and much appreciated. im thinking maybe i just need to get a few or 6 different ones and see for myself.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 17, 2019)

Alder26 said:


> I would say that the morihei 4k is noticeably more refined than the 3k's i've used, but I can't speak to the chosera specifically. The 4k has spectacular bite to the finish!
> I would also agree about the feedback on the 9k being a little unusual , still a great finisher in my book!


Nice, I would like to try it for my Honesuki finish edge... maybe it will cut, clean and debone through chicken leg much effortless


----------



## Cbt (Sep 19, 2019)

crockerculinary said:


> thank you everybody. i am reading and following along, but dont have much bandwidth to respond properly. some good suggestions and much appreciated. im thinking maybe i just need to get a few or 6 different ones and see for myself.



Please let us know your findings


----------



## PalmRoyale (Sep 20, 2019)

My recommendation is the Sigma Power Ceramic 6k, aka jinzo renge suita. It's hard, dense, very fast, has great feedback and the slurry is nice and creamy.


----------

